# 622 5.3 IR Remote



## fadi (Mar 23, 2007)

I have two 622's, but the TV 1 Remote on each of them has a different part number on the back. They both say 5.3 IR Remote, but the part number on one is 148785 and the part number on the TV 1 Remote of the second 622 is 143129. They both came with the 622 brand new box that I got in within the last 2 weeks from Dish.

The problem is that with one of them, I can choose code 766 for my Sony amp, whereas with the other one (the 143129) it won't take it, neither directly, nor by scanning the codes. By scanning, it doesn't find any code that will operate the Sony amp. The 766 code is not listed in the table, but none of the Sony codes that are listed work. I have the same Sony amp in both locations. My guess is that one remote has more codes and thus includes the required 766 code.

Has anyone run into this? Is there a solution to add that code? Should I contact tech support and attempt to get the remote swapped?

Thanks!


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

bump..

i also have question


im trying to get the 5.3IR to recongnize my sony RM-AAP001


ive tried auto scan and manual codes in the 622 user guide


and nothing


are there other options?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There is no way to add codes to the remote. If one works and the other doesn't, then you could certainly try to get the one swapped out. Otherwise, if the remote doesn't have a code to control a certain device, you're out of luck. That's the situation I'm in - there isn't a remote code available to control my high-end Integra AV receiver.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

*fadi*, try for a swap.

*lukin4u*, some Sony products have selectable AV1/AV2 remote codesets. If yours is one of them, select the other and try again with the same Dish remote code.


----------

